# Costa Rica



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm finally on my way. Got an influx of startup cash for the business.
I'll also have Internet at the place.
So I'll be on more.
Hope everyone had A mackin Christmas.
Oh, and come on down and visit!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the up coming move.. Some good hounds down that way as well.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Uncle Will!!! I was wondering where u went and ran off too! I can't wait till ur all settled in and on more often. Best of luck with your move and business!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds awesome! Keep us updated! We've missed you around here and look forward to having you back soon


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY So glad you will be back on more regularly. have a great time and GOOD LUCK on the actual move!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks y'all, I will keep updated with photos and such.
And yes, theirs some blooded dogs down there.
I'm gonna bring some myself eventually.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, I'm here. I hope I can figure out how to post photos.
And I got my pit with me.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

My girl, sleeping off the beach.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I have sorta figured it out.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I am super jealous! Beautiful view you got there!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

The surf was A long boarders paradise on A break that's mostly A pounder.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh how awesome!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awwww Uncle Will! how awesome is that! that beach is amazing and i bet ur pup was tired from exploring everything! keep an eye out for any dinosaurs! lol Jurassic Park was off the coast of Costa Rica


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Last time I was here my pit actually ran up on A crocodile sunning itself on the beach. Scary few moments.
A non attentive dog /owner relationship would have yield bad results.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I am soooooo jealous.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

william williamson said:


> Last time I was here my pit actually ran up on A crocodile sunning itself on the beach. Scary few moments.
> A non attentive dog /owner relationship would have yield bad results.


yes that qualifies as a dinosaur to me! and yikes... i didnt know there were crocs there... i must do research on this. but yeah that coulda turned out bad!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats so cool .. Congrats Unle WillWill!! Im looking into an island paradise myself.. Be good have fun... Good luck findin you another good salty bitin bulldog..


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm peanut butter and jealous!
glad to hear from you though. i'm excited for your new life and new projects.
watch those crocs! i basically stepped on one during survival training ("ironic" would have been an understatement).
i plan on going back one day. will definitely drop in on you and the dogs. and maybe you will have a couple thai ridgebacks for me to play with??? wishful thinking.
good luck to you!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

theirs nothing to be jealous of. take A vacation.
FH, its A paradise here.
Odin, google Chito and Pocho. feel good story worth reading. theirs A video of them.
joe, i'm looking at the TR.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well glad she wasn't a crock snack! Looks gorgeous and it's great to see you around!


----------

